# GE GeoSpring 50-Gallon Hybrid Heat Pump Water Heater.



## Boris

Today I've finally bought my GE GeoSpring 50-Gallon Hybrid Heat Pump Water Heater.










I've chosen *the Interstate Appliance* because of these reasons:
http://www.interstateappliance.com/about-us/

In fact I paid $950 in total (no sale tax and free shipping).
You can compare prices for the same Water Heater with Lowes and Sears:
http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay...gId=10051&cmRelshp=req&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1
http://www.sears.com/ge-geospring-t...p-04232200000P?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1

You can get more details about GE GeoSpring 50-Gallon Hybrid Heat Pump Water Heater here:
http://www.beebehavior.com/solar_water_heaters.php

I hope my unit will be delivered in a couple of days and I will post some updates.

Boris Romanov

P.S.
Interstate Appliance has a huge selection of energy efficient appliances on SALE now.


----------



## Boris

My GE GeoSpring Hybrid Water Heater arrived on time. The installation was very simple and took me about one hour.
This modern and energy efficient water heater is a real bargain. It costs less than the lowest price of a regular 50 gallon electric water heater ($950 - $400 rebate - $300 Tax credit).

*In fact, I think it's nearly impossible to buy or to build a reliable (regardless of weather condition) solar water heater for the price of $250.*

You can check all possible Rebates & Incentives for your zip code here: http://www.geappliances.com/heat-pump-hot-water-heater/
Or you can visit your utility company&#8217;s web site. For example, for my area:
http://www.savingscentral.com/residential.html

Based on GE calculation: &#8220;The investment return period is less than 1.5 years with application of federal tax credit and other state and local utility rebates.&#8220; In my case the investment return period will be about one year.

For additional savings, I would recommend you to install a water preheater similar to mine: https://sites.google.com/site/solarwaterpreheater/
And you can also ask your utility company about programs similar to mine (time-of-use billing): http://www.centralhudson.com/residential/time_use.html

My main goal is to modify the GE GeoSpring Hybrid Water Heater to the Water Boiler, based on my positive result with the regular 50 gallon electric water heater for the 2012/2013 heating season. You can see some details here: https://sites.google.com/site/modernwaterboilers/

Finally, you can use a GE GeoSpring Hybrid Water Heater instead of expensive traditional Solar Water Storage Tanks &#8211; just disconnect a compressor and reconnect a coil to your solar collector.









For example - the Solar Water Storage Tank- SolarStor 50 gallon SCE - $$1,560.90
http://www.amazon.com/Solar-Water-Storage-SolarStor-gallon/dp/B005ZO8TBS

But, if you do not want to modify your Hybrid water heater - just connect your solar collector via a Bottom Feed Connector:









Boris Romanov


----------



## Boris

Today I've successfully passed the Central Hudson (my utility company) inspection, because according to the company rules: "*All self-installs will be inspected by a Central Hudson representative.*" So, I will get my first $400 rebate soon.

In fact, in some areas rebates are even better than mine.
For example, you can "Get a $500 rebate from Seattle City Light when you buy a qualified heat pump water heater."
http://www.seattle.gov/light/conserve/resident/hpwhrebate/
Unbelievable - *energy efficient water heater for $150!* ($950 - $500 rebate - $300 Tax credit).


----------



## Boris

Everything proceeds smoothly. I've received my $400 rebate check very quickly - just in two weeks after inspection:









I'm glad that I bought the GE hybrid (heat pump-electric) water heater, that was assembled here, but not in China. And I'm glad that final price is so reasonable.

I use my water heater ONLY in the "Heat Pump" mode - as the most efficient mode for this heater.


Boris Romanov


----------



## haley1

does it steal the heat from your house in winter so you need to heat the house more?


----------



## Boris

haley1 said:


> does it steal the heat from your house in winter so you need to heat the house more?


I installed my hybrid water heater in the utility room of my basement and I had no problems during cold nights for the past month.

*Some notes:*
- The heat pump exhausts cool air in the area where it is located, therefore the hybrid water heater should be installed in a location that would isolate/absorb cool air such as garage, basement, attic or crawlspace.
- My basement 6"-concrete slab plays role of a heat/cold exchanger. And when cool air (generated by the heat pump) sinks - the slab absorbs it very efficiently. 
- During the heating seasons the ground temperature (temperature of the concrete slab in my basement) is very stable: about 11Â°C to 14Â°C (52Â°F to 57Â°F). And the ground temperature increases drastically (up to 20Â°C/68Â°F) when I use my Sauna (Banya), "powered" by a wood stove. At the same time, the temperature around the heat pump increases up to 30Â°C/86Â°F!
- The heat pump operating range is 7Â°C to 49Â°C (45Â°F to 120Â°F). And if ambient temperature is outside of this range, the heat pump will turn of and the electric will be used until the ambient temperature returns to within the operating range.

Boris Romanov


----------



## wannabechef

I read they won't save you much in the north, bot in the south the savings are with it...


----------



## Boris

wannabechef said:


> I read they won't save you much in the north, bot in the south the savings are with it...


To get savings even in a cold climate, the GE Hybrid water heater should be installed in a proper location!

*GE Heat Pump Water Heater Report*
January 7, 2011 

" *Key findings from Advanced Energy&#8217;s testing are:*
-GE HPWH has a high energy factor of 2.38 compared to 0.88 for a typical 50-gallon standard electric water heater;
-Annual energy savings of 62% over a standard electric water heater at DOE&#8217;s water delivery temperature (135Â°F) in hybrid mode;
-Annual energy savings of 65% over a standard electric water heater at typical water delivery temperature (120Â°F) conditions in 
hybrid mode;
-Installing a GE HPWH instead of a standard electric water heater will lead to a simple payback of approximately 4.5 years ( without the federal tax credit, state and local utility rebates. - B.R.)
-Annual energy use increases by 10% to 13% when the GE HPWH is installed in a small room with inadequate access to air. Note: this is in violation of the installation instructions;
-In high-use families testing, the energy factor remains high and actually increases slightly over typical-use families testing;
-In hybrid and e-heat modes the GE HPWH does not draw more than 0.55 kW during the daily use cycle of typical and high-use 
families. In standard electric mode the electric resistance heating elements draw up to 4.1 kW during the daily use cycle of typical families;
-The best installation location for the GE HPWH is in a large, unconditioned space isolated from seasonal temperature extremes
(i.e., attached garage, basement, etc.); 
-Conditioned utility rooms are good installation locations for the GE HPWH; and
*The GE HPWH meets manufacturer&#8217;s claims in all areas of investigation in the present testing.*...

The GE HPWH efficiency ratings are based on the DOE test procedure which requires the ambient room temperature to be 70Â°F. 
Water heaters installed in conditioned spaces will operate in ambient room temperatures close to 70Â°F throughout the year. The ambient room temperature for water heaters installed in unconditioned spaces will vary significantly with the 
seasons throughout the year. 
Typical unconditioned spaces include garages, basements, crawl spaces and attics. *As the temperature in these spaces increases within the acceptable range of 45Â°F to 120Â°F, the HPWH efficiency increases slightly.*"
The very useful information is posted here:
http://www.advancedenergy.org/ci/se...p Water Heater Final Test Report (Sealed).pdf

Boris Romanov


----------



## Boris

*Addendum*

Some people think the GE hybrid water heaters are too noisy.
In fact, as you can hear from this video - the noise level of my GE hybrid water heater is much lower than noise of a hair dryer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Il9f1kDFLs

Boris Romanov


----------



## EfficientWater

haley1 said:


> does it steal the heat from your house in winter so you need to heat the house more?


Yes, they do, but the heating impact is only 2-3 degrees Fahrenheit in temperature. The best space to install a GE GeoSpring is a basement or garage, so you don't have the negative impact on the heating bill. Stealing heat is not an issues for anybody living in Southern states. 

The only heat pump water heater manufacturer that allows for ducting that can pull air from the exterior of the home & exhaust cold air to the outside is *AirGenerate* out of Houston, TX. Using air from the outside and exhausting cold air to the outside of the home maximizes savings with heat pump water heaters. Here comes more information: www.nwwaterheaters.com.

The problem with the GeoSpring is that its operating temperature is limited to 45 degrees ambient air and above. If the temperature falls below (it may do so in a garage) the water heater will work in electric resistance mode only. This eliminates any savings whatsoever. This makes the GeoSpring water heater less efficient than advertised in colder/Northern climates. Homeowners still see significant savings, but reduced. 

The AirGenerate AirTap water heaters operate down to 20 degrees Fahrenheit in heat pump mode. They are made for colder climates and depending on the model there are not any penalties on the heating bill. AirGenerate water heaters are more expensive than the GeoSpring water heaters. AirGenerate water heaters retail online between $1,700 and roughly $2,500 depending on the size. It is a little more for the techie crowd, but the upgraded features make sense when you live closer to the Canadian border.


----------



## EfficientWater

wannabechef said:


> I read they won't save you much in the north, bot in the south the savings are with it...


The utilities have run tests in the Pacific Northwest. According to advertised specs by GE Appliances the units is suppose to operate at with Coefficient of Performance of more than 2.0. The Energy Factor is 2.4EF. 

In other words: it is supposed to be running 200% efficient or better compared to conventional electric water heaters. 

The utility test reports show the GE GeoSpring performing on with a COP of 1.6 in the Pacific Northwest. 

It is still a lot better than a standard electric water heater, but not quite as good as the advertising spec sheet states. 

The reasons for it not being at 200% or more efficiency: the operating temperature is too high for colder climates (still ok though) and the tank is too small. The small tank forces the GeoSpring to kick into emergency mode with electric elements to recover when the water is close to running out of hot water. 

Heat pump water heaters should be 20-30% larger than what someones conventional electric water heater's gallon capacity is. The larger tank allows for the water heater to run longer in heat pump mode.


----------



## Boris

EfficientWater said:


> ..The problem with the GeoSpring is that its operating temperature is limited to 45 degrees ambient air and above. If the temperature falls below (it may do so in a garage) the water heater will work in electric resistance mode only. This eliminates any savings whatsoever..


In my opinion this statement is a nonsense, because it is not logical to install the GE Hybrid water heater in the inappropriate areas of your house.
You have to read some professional recommendations first to avoid misleading statements: "The best installation location for the GE HPWH is in a large, unconditioned space *isolated from seasonal temperature extremes *(i.e., attached garage, basement, etc.). " By Advanced Energy

In addition, according to your statement "AirGenerate water, heaters retail online between $1,700 and roughly $2,500 depending on the size".
In my case (even in the cold climate) the Investment Return Period will be about one year. That means there is no chance for the AirGenerate water heater to compete with the current deals for the GE Hybrid water heaters!

Boris Romanov

P.S.
The Advanced Energy Corporation is a registered engineering firm with the North Carolina Board of Examiners for Engineers and Surveyors.


----------



## Boris

Hope my new video will be useful for some forum members:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBPDRJinauI[/ame]

*Short description.*
This video shows, that during one hour of operation of the heat pump, the room temperature remains stable, because I installed my water heater in the proper location.
Outside temperature was +17.2C
It this case the Heat Pump started to work in 2 minutes according to the algorithm.
In one hour the humidity level dropped from 60% to 55%.

Boris Romanov


----------



## EfficientWater

Boris said:


> In my opinion this statement is a nonsense, because it is not logical to install the GE Hybrid water heater in the inappropriate areas of your house.
> You have to read some professional recommendations first to avoid misleading statements: "The best installation location for the GE HPWH is in a large, unconditioned space *isolated from seasonal temperature extremes *(i.e., attached garage, basement, etc.). " By Advanced Energy


I don't have a problem with the GeoSpring water heater. In your statement your are mentioning garage space. Check the temperature in a garage (unconditioned space) in rural WA, MT, IO, MI,.....and you will have 2-3 months each year with temperatures below 45 degrees. It is ok to install the GeoSpring, but it will run in electric resistant mode only for this period of time. Homeowners may save 1,500 kWH per year ($150 @ 10 cents per kWh), but they will not get the advertised $325. It's still fine and better than a regular resistant heater. 

The 1 year payback you mention is based on what your out of pocket money is after utility rebates and tax credits. Assuming there were not rebates and tax credits (+ your existing water heater was about to go out) you'd be talking about incremental cost of $700 compared for the upgrade. It would take 3-4 year to pay for itself via energy savings alone in cold climates and 2 years in a warm climate. The installation site is still suitable, but the equipment cannot always all the efficiency a homeowner may like to see. 

The AirGenerate water heaters cost more, but they also save more for folks that live up North. A garage in a cold climate may drop for 1-2 weeks below the 20 degrees ambient air required for an AirTap to operate in heat pump mode. It is expected to crank our 2,500 kWh ($250 per year @ 10 cents/kWh) per year in savings in cold conditions. The payback based on energy savings alone (not including utility rebates & tax credits) may be 6 years.

Utilities in the Pacific Northwest have started to categorize heat pump water heaters by efficiency levels when adjusted for climate. They provide rebates accordingly and provide higher rebates for optimized cold climate heat pump water heater equipment. 

In any case I still like the GeoSpring. It makes for an easy DIY installation. It is important to be aware of its limitations though, too.


----------



## Boris

EfficientWater said:


> In your statement your are mentioning garage space. Check the temperature in a garage (unconditioned space) in rural WA, MT, IO, MI,.....and you will have 2-3 months each year with temperatures below 45 degrees. It is ok to install the GeoSpring, but it will run in electric resistant mode only for this period of time. Homeowners may save 1,500 kWH per year ($150 @ 10 cents per kWh), but they will not get the advertised $325. It's still fine and better than a regular resistant heater.


You have to read professional recommendations more CAREFULLY.
"*attached garage*", "*isolated from seasonal temperature extremes*"

The professionals did not recommend you to install GE hybrid water heater in a detached garage or an attached garage that are NOT isolated from seasonal temperature extremes.

In fact I have the such type of garage, therefore I installed my GE hybrid water heater in my basement, that is isolated from seasonal temperature extremes.

Finally, "it is" *NOT* "ok to install the GeoSpring,...", based on your inappropriate/illogical scenario!

Boris Romanov

P.S.
Hope, I will post my new videos, that will show How my GE hybrid water heater works during the cold seasons in my cold climate.


----------



## EfficientWater

Boris said:


> You have to read professional recommendations more CAREFULLY.
> "*attached garage*", "*isolated from seasonal temperature extremes*"
> 
> The professionals did not recommend you to install GE hybrid water heater in a detached garage or an attached garage that are NOT isolated from seasonal temperature extremes.
> 
> In fact I have the such type of garage, therefore I installed my GE hybrid water heater in my basement, that is isolated from seasonal temperature extremes.
> 
> Finally, "it is" *NOT* "ok to install the GeoSpring,...", based on your inappropriate/illogical scenario!
> 
> Boris Romanov
> 
> P.S.
> Hope, I will post my new videos, that will show How my GE hybrid water heater works during the cold seasons in my cold climate.


If you install the GeoSpring "isolated from extreme temperatures" you are using heat coming off your home heating system. You would have to keep it in conditioned space to keep it away from "extreme temperatures". You are going to have reduced savings since you are stealing heat from your ambient space heat (furnace, heat pump, strip heat). You are going to get some savings, but not the savings that you may expect.

Heat pumps are efficient because they are supposed to use free heat in the ambient air. Using conditioned air does not come for free.

A lot of your heat in your basement will come from heat radiating from your conditioned space. Blowing cold air into your basement vice versa will lower the temperature (or increase your heat load) in your living space. 

If you are insulating the basement very well (to reduce the penalty on your heating load) you can maximize the use of free heat and minimize any negative impacts on your heating requirements. 

Good luck with your installation. It is much better than a standard electric water heater. It is not as good as you might think though.


----------



## Boris

EfficientWater said:


> I... Using conditioned air does not come for free...


Once again - you have to read professional recommendations more carefully.

"Conditioned utility rooms *are good installation locations* for the GE HPWH? , *BUT* "*The best installation location for the GE HPWH is in a large, unconditioned space ..*."

Of cause, I' chose the BEST installation location for my GE water heater..

So, show us in details how the *AirGenerate Airtap Hybrid Heat Pump Water Heater - ATI50 ($1,700)* can beat the investment return period for my GE HPWH. Please be specific.


*In addition,* in your post #10 you stated: "...The only heat pump water heater manufacturer that allows for ducting that can pull air from the exterior of the home & exhaust cold air to the outside is AirGenerate out of Houston, TX. Using air from the outside and exhausting cold air to the outside of the home maximizes savings with heat pump water heaters.'

But, there is the problem with this approach, because according to David Kresta, a project manager at the Northwest Energy Efficiency Alliance in Portland, Oregon, "*the temperature of the exhaust air coming off of a heat-pump water heater is in the range of 45Â°F to 60Â°F. If you send all of that exhaust air out of the house, an equal volume of makeup air will enter the house from the outdoors. If the outdoor temperature is lower than the temperature of your exhaust air, you&#8217;ve made your house even colder than it would have been if you had exhausted the heat-pump inside your house.
Not only that, but the exhaust fan will have to work a little harder (and use a little more electricity) to send the exhaust air through ductwork than it would to just blow the air in your utility room*"


----------



## EfficientWater

Boris said:


> Once again - you have to read professional recommendations more carefully.
> 
> "Conditioned utility rooms *are good installation locations* for the GE HPWH? , *BUT* "*The best installation location for the GE HPWH is in a large, unconditioned space ..*."
> 
> Of cause, I' chose the BEST installation location for my GE water heater..
> 
> So, show us in details how the *AirGenerate Airtap Hybrid Heat Pump Water Heater - ATI50 ($1,700)* can beat the investment return period for my GE HPWH. Please be specific.
> 
> 
> *In addition,* in your post #10 you stated: "...The only heat pump water heater manufacturer that allows for ducting that can pull air from the exterior of the home & exhaust cold air to the outside is AirGenerate out of Houston, TX. Using air from the outside and exhausting cold air to the outside of the home maximizes savings with heat pump water heaters.'
> 
> But, there is the problem with this approach, because according to David Kresta, a project manager at the Northwest Energy Efficiency Alliance in Portland, Oregon, "*the temperature of the exhaust air coming off of a heat-pump water heater is in the range of 45Â°F to 60Â°F. If you send all of that exhaust air out of the house, an equal volume of makeup air will enter the house from the outdoors. If the outdoor temperature is lower than the temperature of your exhaust air, youâve made your house even colder than it would have been if you had exhausted the heat-pump inside your house.
> Not only that, but the exhaust fan will have to work a little harder (and use a little more electricity) to send the exhaust air through ductwork than it would to just blow the air in your utility room*"


Check the cold climate specifications by the Northwest Energy Efficiency Alliance. The AirGenerate water heaters are available as models with exhaust duct and air intake duct, too, so if you have concerns about exterior make-up air you can get a direct vent heat pump water heaters.

The only time you may pull in colder air from the exterior is if its installed inside the conditioned space. This is when you should use a direct vent unit with air intake/air exhaust. This eliminates any concerns. Exhaust ducting is optional in garages (perfect installation spot) and unconditioned basements (I would always install an exhaust duct).

If you read the NEEA specifications it clearly states that Northern climate tier II (AirGenerate) minimizes the use of electric heating elements compared to tier I (GeoSpring) qualified products. 

*Incremental Payback*

- Savings generated by operating in heat pump mode all the way down to 20 degrees will generate another 100-150 dollars in annual utility savings per year compared to HPWHs that shut off their HPWH mode at 45 degrees Fahrenheit. This is only true for installations in cold climates. Efficiency gains in warm climates will be minimal. 

- AirGenerate water heaters have a stainless steel tank. Expected life is 20+ year on the tank. GE GeoSpring water heaters use standard steel with a life expectancy of 10-12 years. Consumer will most likely have to install 1.5-2 standard HPWHs compared to the AirGenerate HPWHs. 

- AirGenerate 66 and 80 gallon sized product allow the HPWH to store more of the efficiently heated hot water compared to the GE GeoSpring 50 gallon model. The water heater will less often go into "emergency mode" and use electric heating elements to generate hot water (happens when the water heaters has 15 gallons or less hot water stored inside). 

- Incremental payback on an AirGenerate HPWH compared to a GE GeoSpring takes probably around 4-7 years in cold climates. This does not figure utility rebates and tax credits. Again this is only happening when the HPWHs are installed in cold climates. 

The upside on the GE GeoSpring is the easy installation and low initial costs. It does not come out on top for energy savings in cold climates. It works pretty well in households with 2-3 people. Unfortunately, it will do way to much work with its back up heating elements in households with 4 people. It is completely undersized and unsuitable for households with 5 or more occupants. 

You can always throw a submeter for electricity on your GE heat pump water heater. Install a thermometer right next to your water heater. Record energy use and the temperature for a few days. You will find that your energy use will go up for every degree temperature drop in the ambient space. Energy use on cold days will be comparable to what a standard electric tank uses. The efficiency gains will all be eliminated or greatly reduced.


----------



## Boris

Your long "essay" is completely useless to me and I cannot accept your statements similar to this :"Expected life is 20+ year on the tank" 

In 10 yeas (when the factory warranty on my heater will expired) I will find a new bargain deal again.
But probably, (based on the current tendencies) I will replace my water heater earlier, because heat pumps (compressors) will be more efficient very soon. In addition, with one year of investment return period there is no need to worry about a possible replacement of my heater in 10 years!


You have to read my statement from the post #17 VERY carefully: *"So, show us in details how the AirGenerate Airtap Hybrid Heat Pump Water Heater - ATI50 ($1,700) can beat the investment return period for my GE HPWH. Please be specific".*
Ask your company to provide us a simple calculation, If you're unable to do this.

So, the ball is still in your court.

*Note*: "Based on GE calculation: &#8220;The investment return period is less than 1.5 years with application of federal tax credit and other state and local utility rebates.&#8220; In my case the investment return period will be about one year" from my post #2


Boris Romanov

P.S.

*Scroll Compressor Market and Forecasts, August 2013*
http://www.reportlinker.com/report/search/theme/scroll_compressor

&#8220;New products that are in development stage &#8211; some of them almost ready for roll-out ... We have a good flow of new products coming into the company that will help the company grow. *That&#8217;s where the growth will be founded, on new products coming into the market*.&#8221;
From the article: "Bristol Compressors CEO says brighter outlook ahead"

*Performance prediction for heat pump system with flash tank coupled with scroll compressor*
http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/01430750.2010.9675114#.UhYeqNK-qFA


----------



## Countrybumpkin

Bet that sucker has a computerized circuit board on it, and boy, bet that is gonna cost you when that goes out! Not to mention, no hot water until you can find/order one.


----------



## Boris

Your predictions are baseless..

It will cost me NOTHING at least for the first 10 years. *"Limited 10-year warranty (entire appliance) provides peace-of-mind and dependability. "* by GE.
I trust the GE brand and the official GE warranty, but not your baseless statements.

Boris Romanov

P.S.
My refrigerator, range, microwave, drier, electric water heater Timer and electric cattle from GE are still working!


----------



## Boris

If you or your relatives live in areas like below - you can get energy efficient water heater for FREE: $650, $700, $750 or $1000 rebate and $300 Tax credit! Hard to believe.

*Updated rebate info posted here (you have to enter your Zip Code):*
http://www.geappliances.com/heat-pump-hot-water-heater/

*State and Utility Rebate Information:*
http://www.geappliances.com/heat-pump-hot-water-heater/downloads/geospring_state_tax_incentives.pdf

"Wayne-White Counties Electric Cooperative is no longer stocking or selling the GeoSpring Hybrid Heat Pump Water Heater for our member/customers but we still offer a $400 rebate on the purchase of a unit from Sears, Lowe's or any other retailer. Just bring us your receipt. This means that your actual cost is about $595 when you receive the $400 Wayne-White/Hoosier rebate. After January 1, 2013 you will also be able to receive an additional $250 rebate on the purchase of a GeoSpring Water Heater after that date as the result of the new HomE Light Incentive Rebate Program that begins in 2013 *while the money lasts.* You will then continue to save $30 a month on the cost of heating the water for your home compared to standard electric water heaters. This unit is 253% efficient compared to 94% for other water heaters."
http://www.waynewhitecoop.com/pages/GeoSpring

*2013 MA Heat Pump Water Heater Rebate - Up to $750*
"This rebate is for the benefit of Massachusetts residential electric customers of: Cape Light Compact, National Grid, NSTAR Electric, Unitil and Western Massachusetts Electric Company. This rebate may not be combined with any other utility or energy efficiency service provider offer and may be subject to change without notice. The participating utility or energy efficiency service provider reserves the right to conduct field inspections to verify installations; this right to access extends up to one year after date of application, even if rebates or incentives have been paid. Limitation of liability: Participating utility or energy 
efficiency service provider does not guarantee the performance of installed equipment expressly or implicitly. Customer agrees that the Energy Efficiency Program Provider (EEPP) has the unilateral right to apply for any ISO-NE capacity payments or environmental credits resulting from this energy efficiency project, and agrees not to file for such payments or credits either directly or indirectly. Contractors agree to provide the EEPP with such further documentation as the EEPP may request to confirm the EEPP&#8217;s ownership of such benefits. Participating utility or energy efficiency service provider has no liability whatsoever concerning (1) the quality, safety, and/or installation of the water heater, including its fitness for any purpose; (2) the estimated energy savings of the water heater; or (3) the workmanship of the installation contractor. Participating utility or energy efficiency service provider makes no representation regarding manufacturers, dealers, contractors, or materials. Sponsors will not be responsible for any tax liability that may be imposed on the customer or contractor as a result of the payment of rebates.
*Terms & Conditions:* Heat Pump Water Heater must be installed by a MA licensed contractor and/or plumber and installed within the MA electric service area of one of the participating sponsors, be UL listed, installed in accordance with the National Electric Code and manufacturer&#8217;s specifications, and must conform to all applicable municipal, state and federal codes, standards and regulations, as well as program requirements. Must be ENERGy STAR qualified with an Energy Factor (EF)* of 2.3 or greater and have a minimum 10 year manufacturer&#8217;s warranty. Applicable only when replacing an existing electric storage tank water heater or in new construction. Rebate amount not to exceed the cost of equipment (excluding sales tax and all installation costs). Eligible heat pump water heaters can be found on 
www.masssave.com/HPWH. Program is subject to change without prior notice, including rebate levels. *Energy Factor (EF) is the ratio of useful energy output from a water heater to the total amount of energy delivered to the water heater. The higher the EF is, the more efficient the water heater."
http://www.masssave.com/~/media/Fil...and Rebate Forms/CS_MA_HPWH_Rebate_FINAL.ashx

"National Grid offers a mail in rebate of $750 for the installation of energy efficient Heat Pump Water Heaters when you are replacing an existing electric water heater, or installing a 50 gallon or larger water heater for the first time (new construction). A Heat Pump Water Heater is an electric storage tank replacement. It&#8217;s not for oil, propane, or gas. A licensed plumber must install the unit in order for you to qualify for the rebate, and only certain equipment models are eligible. *There are also restrictions about where the unit can be installed to ensure that it operates at its maximum efficiency*."
From: https://www1.nationalgridus.com/Files/AddedPDF/POA/Residential Heatpump waterHeater Rebate_RI_EE_FORM (5).pdf

"Savings You Can Warm Up To, when you install an ENERGY STARÂ® electric heat pump water heater
New electric heat pump water heaters have been engineered to use less than half the electricity of traditional electric hot water heaters. With a rebate from Silicon Valley Power, you can save $1,000 on your new ENERGY STAR-qualified electric domestic heat pump water heater today&#8212;and even more on your electric bill tomorrow...
One rebate per Silicon Valley Power utility account. Rebate is only for retrofits of existing electric hot water heaters. New construction does not qualify. Rebate will be paid at actual cost of the electric heat pump water heater and installation or $1,000, whichever is less. You will need to have a permit from the City's Permit Center. *Funds are limited, so apply soon.*" 
From: https://siliconvalleypower.com/index.aspx?page=1913


----------



## Boris

Boris said:


> ...
> Hope, I will post my new videos, that will show How my GE hybrid water heater works during the cold seasons in my cold climate.


So, now is a good time to show how a Heat Pump efficiently extracts heat from the Earth through my basement slab as a heat/cold exchanger even during extreme cold weather:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cyLG15_xgE[/ame]
The test description is posted here: https://sites.google.com/site/modernwaterboilers/

Boris Romanov


----------

